# Checking Data Through TrueMove



## DaveDeBurgh (Aug 20, 2019)

Good day, everyone, I hope you're all well.

I really want to find out how much data I have left on my phone, and so far I haven't been able to find out from anyone I've asked how to check the amount of data - is there a code I can input, similar to the code to check how my bhat-balance?


----------



## Tony and Chanpen Bua Yai (Sep 10, 2019)

Not really sure what you mean? Do you mean data as in how much free space you have left or do you mean how much data as in using mobile data?

Regards,

Tony



DaveDeBurgh said:


> Good day, everyone, I hope you're all well.
> 
> I really want to find out how much data I have left on my phone, and so far I haven't been able to find out from anyone I've asked how to check the amount of data - is there a code I can input, similar to the code to check how my bhat-balance?


----------

